# Seite zum vergleichen der Monitorgröße



## Alterac (10. Januar 2015)

*Seite zum vergleichen der Monitorgröße*

Hey,

ich suche eine Seite wo man die Displaygröße von zwei Monitoren eingeben kann und dann den vergleich sieht.
Das es sowas gibt weiß ich, aber ich kanns nichtmehr finden.



MFG


----------



## keinnick (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Seite zum vergleichen der Monitorgröße*

Willst Du Displaygrößen oder Auflösungen vergleichen? Für Displaygrößen kannst Du die Webseite nehmen: compare Mon


----------

